
Show HN: EC2 Spot Instances Advisor 2.0. Compare Pricing, specs and etc - gaploid
https://spotcost.net
======
gaploid
Created a tool - one-page view about for EC2 Spot instances. Compare pricing
between regions(10-300% diff), pricing in time, specs and etc.

------
QuinnyPig
This is fascinating to me!

Are you planning to open source this, turn it into a company, etc?

~~~
gaploid
Haha, don't know yet. It seems that could be quite beneficial if I will add
forecasting as a paid feature. But until then it would be as public tool.

